# †† لا تحزن , فهو يعلم ما في داخلك ..††



## الملكة العراقية (26 أغسطس 2009)

لا تحزن هو يعلم ما بداخلك
قد تكون مريضاً ... وحيداً ... قلقاً... يائساً ... خائفاً و أمام الناس
تحاول أن تظهر باسماً ... متماسكاً!

قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !

قد تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل ما يشبع جسدك .. و لكن
بعد أن تأكل و تشبع .. تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً ..
جائعاً !

قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء ..
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك
بالأمان و راحة البال .. و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها
أن تعطيه لك !

قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك .. و يحسدك
الناس على ما وصلت إليه .. و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
شىء تحتاجه .. أكثر بكثير من كل ما حصلت عليه !

قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب ..
أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك !!

مهما كنت ... مهما فعلت .. مهما أصبحت .. فهناك فى داخلك صوت!!
صوت يطاردك ... يناشدك .. لا يفارقك !

صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. و حتى الآن !

صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان!
لم ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده !

صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك منامك و يقظتك .. دائماً معك ..
هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً .. هامساً .. قائلاً :
لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت
إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك ..
لأننى احببتك !!!

إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُحبك جداً .. و يعرف كل شىء عنك ..
كل شىء .. حتى ما فى داخلك .. صدقنى .. إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك !

يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك..
يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو
يسمع بُكائك !!

إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة من عيونك ..
و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه و فرحه و سلامه !
إنه صوت إله .. أب .. قال عنه أوغسطينوس ..
النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً !
لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا3 )
جاء يسوع و مات و قام لتكون لك حياة .. و يكون لك أفضل ..
و الآن .. إنه يقف على باب قلبك .. و رغبة قلبه أن تفتح له ..
ليدخل ! إنه يُريد أن يُعطيك حياة جديدة .. حياة أفضل .. صدقنى أفضل جداً .. وأعظم جداً .. حياة مثل حياته مملؤة بالروح القدس .. حياة ليس فيها للجسد مكان .. و فيها إجابات لكل
التساؤلات .. و بها تنتهى و إلى الأبد من داخلك كل علامات حيرة و الأستفهام .. حياة غالبة .. منتصرة .. مثمرة .. ليس فيها للمرض و الموت و الحزن مكان ! لأنها حياة الروح ..
حياة أولاد الله ! و من يستطيع أن يَمس شعره من أولاده !!
آه .. لو تعلم .. روعة الحياة المسيحية عندما يسودها الروح !!
صدقنى .. ستجد فى داخلك سلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك!
و سيمتلىء قلبك بفرح لا يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذه منك !
صدقنى .. ستتعجب جداً من نفسك عندما تنظر ورائك .. إلى حياتك الماضية .. و تجد نفسك قد أضعت سنوات عُمرك .. و أنت تلهث وراء سراب و أشياء جسدية ! حتى لو كانت فى
ظاهرها .. روحية !!
أشياء كانت ستأخذك بعيداً .. بعيداً .. جداً .. عن الطريق الوحيد المؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية !!
يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ به (يوحنا 14 )

فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه .. اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدميه و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .. فهناك دم إسمه دم يسوع المسيح يطهر من كل خطية (يوحنا1)

إنه يريد أن تتكلم معه الآن .. ببساطة .. بإيمان صغير .. جداً .. بندم و إحتياج .. بجوع و إشتياق .. أطلب منه أن يدخل و يسكن قلبك التعبان .. وتأكد تماماً .. أن من يُقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً(يوحنا6)

إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً
جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا
عندك منزلاً (يوحنا 14)​


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا يا الملكة العراقية
أَنَا الرَّبُّ فَاحِصُ الْقَلْبِ مُخْتَبِرُ الْكُلَى لأُعْطِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ طُرُقِهِ حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِهِ. 
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (26 أغسطس 2009)

من اصدق ما قرات يا ملكتى العراقية 
مشاعر صادقة راقية بالحقيقة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويكمل كل ما ينقصك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لمروركم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## monmooon (26 أغسطس 2009)

*يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً
جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا
عندك منزلاً (يوحنا 14)
كلامك حلو اوى ياملكه 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​*


----------



## happy angel (26 أغسطس 2009)

*إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً
جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا
عندك منزلاً (يوحنا 14)

ميرسى كتيررر موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوعك اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة الملكة*
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
> يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
> شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً
> جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا
> ...





just member قال:


> *موضوعك اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة الملكة*
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​





monmooon قال:


> *يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
> يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
> شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً
> جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا
> ...






​


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2009)

*ممتاز حقيقى موضوع رائع جدا يلمس القلب على طول 
ما فيش احن من مسيحنا و حبه العجيب اللى ظهر على الصليب هو بيحبنا و لسة بيدور علينا و مستنى نرجع ليه 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## youhnna (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااا ملكة
موضوعك راحه لكل نفس حائره
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## yousteka (28 أغسطس 2009)

بجد موضوع  اكثر من رائع يا ملكة

وكلمات معزية جدا جدا جدا جدا

ويستحق افضل واحلى تقييم لاحلى ملكة في المنتدى

مرررررسي ليكي كتير وربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع كتير جميل و معزى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## KARL (28 أغسطس 2009)

قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !
موضوعك جميل جدا يا ملكه
واحلى تقيم ليكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

> قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
> أحزان و هموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !


كلام سليم 
ماينفعش انى اضايق الناس بمشاكلى او بهمومى 
اكتفى بأنها تكون فى داخلى واتحملها
كثيرا ما يضحك الناس وبداخلهم جرح كبير اى جرح لا يداوى
ونرى انهم اناس عاديين ضاحكين ونقول يا بختهم 
ولكن ما اداراك بالمستخبى ( الحزن والهم والقلب المجروح)
موضوع راااااااااائع جدا 
ميرررررررسى ليكى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2009)

> لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت
> إلى أقاصى الأرض ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك ..
> لأننى احببتك !!!



*كم أحبك يا يسوع فأنت ما زلت تشترينى وتبحث عنى رغم بعدى وعنادى وعشقى لخطيتى 
كم أنت اله حنون تستحق محبتى وتستحق أن اضع حياتى بكل ما فيها تحت اقدامك لتحقق فيها مشيئتك
كلى ملكك يا الهى  
يا لجمال موضوعك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك حقيقى موضوع جميل يستحق التقييم
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أغسطس 2009)

*ينقل للمرشد الروحى​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع بجد جميييييييل اووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

> قال عنه أوغسطينوس ..
> النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً !
> لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة



فعلا مش هنرتاح الا مع الرب يسوع 
ميرسى يا الملكه العراقيه​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أغسطس 2009)

> إن يسوع المسيح مازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك
> يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية ..
> شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. سيضع قلباً جديداً .. و روحاً
> جديداً .. فى داخلك ! و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا
> عندك منزلاً (يوحنا 14)


 
يسوع المسيح يحرسك
شكرا عراقية 

محبتي ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لمروركم الاكثر من رااااااااائع
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعو ض تعب محبتك خير


سلام المسيح


----------

